# 1937 Schwinn La Salle



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jun 7, 2017)

I scored this bad boy after waiting all day at an auction sale. When it came to the three bikes they had they sold them choice. Right away I was upset but I figured if I was going to have any competition it would be for that bike as opposed to the 53 girls Hawthorne or the 73 collegiate. Well bidding was hot early because they started at ten bucks. It was down to me and a "metro' gal at 75 bucks. She kept bidding hard and I was not going to lose this bike after standing in the sun for 5 hours. Well, I finally won the choice at $260. So I took the La Salle. Then I bid on the the girls bike to $70. She won it and told me that she wanted the girls bike all along and was afraid I wanted it too. She is going to use the unreal paint and quality skip tooth girls bike as lawn art. Man ... can you believe it? I would have gotten the Schwinn for $75!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hub indicates 3rd quarter of '37-nice score. V/r Shawn


----------



## Shawn (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm a believer in being grateful for what ya got. I'd have gladly gave over that much for your LaSalle and think you did well. Thanks for sharing the story and pics. Always a bummer to see any good old bike rot away as yard art but she's the owner and gets to do what she likes with it.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jun 7, 2017)

Shawn said:


> I'm a believer in being grateful for what ya got. I'd have gladly gave over that much for your LaSalle and think you did well. Thanks for sharing the story and pics. Always a bummer to see any good old bike rot away as yard art but she's the owner and gets to do what she likes with it.



Shawn -- I was in no way complaining. I was prepared to go much hiring and I am very excited by the find. I consider myself very fortunate. I also hate to see a bike waste away in front of a lake cabin. I just thought it was an interesting story.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jun 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Hub indicates 3rd quarter of '37-nice score. V/r Shawn



I am wondering how you could tell that from the pic? Could you explain that for me?


----------



## Shawn (Jun 7, 2017)

Wasn't implying at all that you complained and apologize if my comment made you feel that way. Cool story and bike, thank you for sharing


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> I am wondering how you could tell that from the pic? Could you explain that for me?




G = 1937, 3 = 3rd qtr

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-hub-thread.23779/

V/r Shawn


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jun 7, 2017)

Shawn said:


> Wasn't implying at all that you complained and apologize if my comment made you feel that way. Cool story and bike, thank you for sharing



Thank you -- no apology necessary -- sometimes it is hard to understand what people mean. My fault.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jun 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> G = 1937, 3 = 3rd qtr
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-hub-thread.23779/
> 
> V/r Shawn



Thanks that is cool info!


----------

